# Temp gauge at the quarter mark.



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you bleed the coolant system properly using the screw on the top of the radiator?


----------



## JAYbram223 (Feb 22, 2019)

.



JAYbram223 said:


> No I did not.





Thebigzeus said:


> Did you bleed the coolant system properly using the screw on the top of the radiator?


No I did not, this problem only occurs when the heat is on as well. Comes up to normal temp when heat is off. I will bleed the system from the screw and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok, 2:18 mark in this video will show you the location.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JAYbram223 said:


> Heat was on full blast


That's likely the issue. The heater is bigger than the engine. It can suck all the heat out of it.


----------



## JAYbram223 (Feb 22, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's likely the issue. The heater is bigger than the engine. It can suck all the heat out of it.


Okay so it didn’t start doing this until I changed the sensor. And I did purge the system properly now so I ruled that out. She’s still doin it. It’s only 46F outside so I feel it should hold heat right now.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Not an expert here, just guessing. Old cars used to have 'linear' temperature gauges. If you were climbing a hill, the temp gauge would go up. If you were descending with engine braking, the temp gauge would go down. For the last 20 years or so, the temp gauges have been 'idiot gauges', that stay in one place no matter what you do. They did this so idiots wouldn't complain to the dealers about cars with nothing wrong. It's as if they have three positions. Cold, normal, and overheated. Maybe in this car, this is a property of the sensor more than the gauge. Maybe your new sensor is more linear.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JAYbram223 said:


> Okay so it didn’t start doing this until I changed the sensor. And I did purge the system properly now so I ruled that out. She’s still doin it. It’s only 46F outside so I feel it should hold heat right now.


If you've bled the system and coolant is at the right level, I think the only thing left is a thermostat that's stuck a bit open.


----------



## JAYbram223 (Feb 22, 2019)

Just replaced the thermostat and its still doing it, did a coolant flush and bled it again so I'm lost. Worst thing that can really happen is I can't use heat unless I'm moving. I can't figure it out man.


----------



## Jackl80 (Mar 12, 2021)

My cruze just started doing the same thing. Did you figure out what it was?


----------



## Cass22416 (Oct 29, 2021)

JAYbram223 said:


> So I replaced my temp switch today due to it saying my 2016 Cruze Limited is overheating but reading ice cold. Went and replaced it, reset the car so it doesn’t act stupid and try to throw old codes, awesome, it starts reading again and I leave it to idle so I can see if it does dumb stuff again. The temp after sitting on idle for 15 minutes reads out at one quarter on the cool side. This isn’t normal operating temp from what I understand. Heat was on full blast and I even rev up and the temperature drops a little more. Any ideas on what this is? I’m stumped after filling the coolant back up and all.
> 
> 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited LTZ 1.4 Liter L4 Turbo


Same exact car model, and same issue. Have you found the problem to this? I’m equally lost, and that car has been in and out of the mechanic for the same **** thing


----------



## adamdeshane187 (Nov 15, 2021)

im having the same issue after changing thermostat. Heard it could be the temp sensor in the rad. Sensor is coming Wednesday, ill be back to update.


----------



## adamdeshane187 (Nov 15, 2021)

2015 chevy cruze rad sensor - Yahoo Video Search Results. 

This video may help


----------



## prlorrain (Jan 8, 2022)

2014 1.4lt 269 000 km I have recently changed my heat sensor rt side of engine and now over flow tank and cap . this past week my temp has fluctuated from that 1/4 way to half way . Our weather this week was cold -28 29 30 Celsius .Monday it took 50 km to get temp up but heat was fine in the car. I travel 300k a day so whenever I slowed down the gauge would go to the 1/4 way and once I got to speed it would go normal? I added a cardboard inside my grill Monday and another on Tuesday outside the grill. This helped Thursday Friday my temp went normal but my engine light has been coming on and I have disconnected neg battery cable to blank it ,the next day I get almost all my km in and it will light up again. A code reader recommendation or how to turn key for a code would be appreciated , Thanks If this is in the wrong place please be nice


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

prlorrain said:


> 2014 1.4lt 269 000 km I have recently changed my heat sensor rt side of engine and now over flow tank and cap . this past week my temp has fluctuated from that 1/4 way to half way . Our weather this week was cold -28 29 30 Celsius .Monday it took 50 km to get temp up but heat was fine in the car. I travel 300k a day so whenever I slowed down the gauge would go to the 1/4 way and once I got to speed it would go normal? I added a cardboard inside my grill Monday and another on Tuesday outside the grill. This helped Thursday Friday my temp went normal but my engine light has been coming on and I have disconnected neg battery cable to blank it ,the next day I get almost all my km in and it will light up again. A code reader recommendation or how to turn key for a code would be appreciated , Thanks If this is in the wrong place please be nice


 I know you are new here but it is best to start your own thread. That being said I had the same issue you had years ago. You say you replaced the ECT in the radiator.. did you use the gold or tin terminal sensor? Also have you replaced the thermostat. How is your coolant level?


----------



## prlorrain (Jan 8, 2022)

Maqcro1 said:


> I know you are new here but it is best to start your own thread. That being said I had the same issue you had years ago. You say you replaced the ECT in the radiator.. did you use the gold or tin terminal sensor? Also have you replaced the thermostat. How is your coolant level?


Sorry , My gauge has settled down, thanks .I drained the fluid to replace the water outlet last June, Replaced with new fluid then and just recently changed out the overflow tank and replaced with new from what I took out and blead the rad and ran the car with no cap to remove air if there was. Again I'll look at post before I blab. Sorry have a great day !!


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

Where do you live? I used to get around 1/4 on my thermostat but that was driving in the morning in North Dakota in the middle of winter it was HARd to heat the engines up there.


----------

